

Pay Gap Widening as Top Workers Reap the Raises - succinct_ideas
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/25/business/economy/salary-gap-widens-as-top-workers-in-specialized-fields-reap-rewards.html

======
refurb
_For much less senior workers at CohnReznick, even those with a college degree
or other postsecondary education, it is another story. “We never like to lose
someone good, but it’s easy to teach someone those skills, and there are
others in the marketplace who want those jobs,” Mr. DeMeola said._

Has the world ever been different than this? Obviously if you are highly
skilled and in high demand (with low supply), you can command more pay.

If any of the above aren't true (not skilled, not in high demand or a large
supply of people like you), you can't command a high wage.

